# [SOLVED] splash vs kernel 2.6.27

## dAdi82

Witam, mam problem z gensplashem, ano taki ze nie wyświetla się, wszystko zrobione tak jak tu: http://www.gentoo.org.pl/content/view/52/26/1/2/

problem pewnie w tym że nie mam tego runlevelu

```
dadi_Qosmio splash # rc-update add splash default

 * rc-update: service `splash' does not exist
```

grub.conf

```

default 1

timeout 20

#title=Gentoo

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25_Qosmio_F30 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:vga=0x360,ywrap,mtrr:3

#title=Gentoo (ramka 1024x768)

#kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25_Qosmio_F30 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb vga=0x318,ywrap,mtrr:3

title=Gentoo 2.6.26-r3_Qosmio_F30 

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.26-r3_Qosmio_F30 /root=/dev/sda3 vide=vesafb vga=0x360,ywrap,mtrr:2

splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 

fbcon=scrollback:256K

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x800

title=Vista

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

dodam że doinstalowałem 

```
fbcondecor-0.9.4-2.6.27.patch
```

Last edited by dAdi82 on Thu Dec 25, 2008 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebas86

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dadi_Qosmio splash # rc-update add splash default
> 
> ...

 

Dla łatki fbcondecor powinieneś mieć skompilowane splashutils z flagą fbcondecor, skrypt startowy nazywa się również fbcondecor, więc:

```
rc-update add fbcondecor default
```

Poza tym upewnij się, że w jądrze masz aktywną opcję Support for the Framebuffer Console Decorations - w pliku konfiguracyjnym będzie oznaczone jako CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR.

----------

## dAdi82

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *dAdi82 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> dadi_Qosmio splash # rc-update add splash default
> 
> ...

 

Splashutils przeinstalowane z fbcondecor, skryp startowy ustawiony jak sugerowałeś, w kelneru CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

I dale nic.

Nie wiem czy nadal w jaku coś źle ustawiłem, ale raczej wszystko ok, w grubie też zgodnie z opisami z netu i nic.

----------

## sebas86

Bufor ramki włączony? Po zastąpieniu sterownika VESA-TNG przez UVESA-ę, polecam zwykłą VESA-ę (nie trzeba generować obrazu ze sterownikiem i dodawać do niego splasha, poza tym wstaje ciut szybciej), warto też sprawdzić parametry jądra czy odpowiedni tryb graficzny się ładuje.

----------

## dAdi82

oto wycinek .config

```

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

# CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

#

# Display hardware drivers

#

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

```

----------

## sebas86

Widzę, że wszystko jest, więc teraz pytanie czy masz dodany parametr jądra, który włącza tryb graficzny? Np. dla zwykłego sterownika VESA będzie to vga=792 (tryb graficzny 1024x768 16bpp).

----------

## dAdi82

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Widzę, że wszystko jest, więc teraz pytanie czy masz dodany parametr jądra, który włącza tryb graficzny? Np. dla zwykłego sterownika VESA będzie to vga=792 (tryb graficzny 1024x768 16bpp).

 

Sory jestem noobem i nie bardzo wiem jak i gdzie to sprawdzić.

Ps. mam system 64 bit

----------

## sebas86

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> Sory jestem noobem

 

Więc polecam lekturę dokumentacji Gentoo - przyda się także w starciu z innymi dystrybucjami.  :Wink: 

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> i nie bardzo wiem jak i gdzie to sprawdzić.
> 
> Ps. mam system 64 bit

 

Pewnie korzystasz z Gruba, więc zajrzyj do /boot/grub/menu.lst lub /boot/grub/grub.conf. Więcej informacji co i jak z tym plikiem znajdziesz w rozdziale dotyczącym konfiguracji bootloadera lub w tym konkretnym przypadku w rozdziale dotyczącym konfiguracji programu rozruchowego, how-to omawiającego konfigurację splasha.

U mnie wpis dotyczący Gentoo z poprawnie ustawionymi parametrami dla splasha wygląda tak:

```
title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 vga=792 quiet splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1

initrd /boot/splash.img
```

Oczywiście musisz dostosować to do swojej maszyny, kluczowe są tutaj flagi quiet (blokuje większość komunikatów jądra podczas ładowania systemu, jeśli tego nie ustawisz będziesz miał sieczkę na grafice splasha), vga (wybiera tryb graficzny dla konsoli), splash (parametry dla modułu fbcondecor), console (na tej konsoli będą wyświetlane komunikaty jądra, jest to wpis obowiązkowy, inaczej znów może coś się rozjechać). Więcej informacji uzyskasz w dokumentacji, nie będę tutaj dublował, dobrze opisanych rzeczy.  :Wink: 

Polecam jeszcze przejrzeć dokumentację dołączoną do pakietu splashutils (patrz w katalogu /usr/share/doc/splashutils/).

----------

## dAdi82

no grub.conf jest w moim pierwszym poscie.  :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title=Gentoo 2.6.26-r3_Qosmio_F30 
> 
> ...

 

Masz literówkę vide - powinno być video, nie pamiętam zbyt dobrze, ale miałem chyba problemy z parametrem vga podanym w hexach, zmień na wartość decymalną (0x360 = 864), spróbuj też wywalić opcje ywram,mtrr, jeśli generujesz splash upewnij się także, że robisz obraz ramdysku dla wybranego tematu (livecd-2007.0) i jeszcze slash przed parametrem root - wywalić. Spróbuj więc czegoś takiego:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.26-r3_Qosmio_F30 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb vga=864 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 
```

Jeśli nie zadziała, wywal w ogóle opcję video i spróbuj ponownie (w sumie możesz zrobić to od razu, ponieważ masz tylko jeden sterownik vesafb wkompilowany na stałe w jądro). Poza tym powinieneś dostać jakieś komunikaty przy błędnych parametrach. Przejrzyj jeszcze czy nie pojawiają się jakieś błędy w dmesg i /var/log/messages zaraz po załadowaniu systemu.

Przepraszam, nie czytam za każdym razem wątku od początku.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dAdi82

Coś tu nie gra

dadi_Qosmio splash # splash_geninitramfs livecd-2007.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0 1024x768 -v

```

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying //sbin/fbcondecor_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - livecd-2007.0

  - 1024x768

Warning: config file for theme '1024x768', resolution 1024x768 does not exist!

o Creating initramfs image..

```

Z każdą rozdzielczością mam to samo

dadi_Qosmio splash # ls /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0

```

1024x768.cfg   1280x768.cfg  1400x1050.cfg  1920x1200.cfg  README

1152x864.cfg   1280x800.cfg  1440x900.cfg   640x480.cfg    scripts

1152x900.cfg   1280x854.cfg  1600x1200.cfg  800x600.cfg    temp

1280x1024.cfg  1280x960.cfg  1680x1050.cfg  icons          Vera.copyright

1280x720.cfg   1366x768.cfg  1920x1080.cfg  images         Vera.ttf

```

----------

## sebas86

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> dadi_Qosmio splash # splash_geninitramfs livecd-2007.0 -r 1024x768 -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0 1024x768 -v

 

Bo nie ma takiego tematu jak 1024x768, rozdzielczość podajesz razem z przełącznikiem -r

----------

## dAdi82

to znaczy jak, robie to dokładnie tak jak w opisie na gentoo.org.pl (link w pierwszym poscie)

----------

## sebas86

 *dAdi82 wrote:*   

> to znaczy jak, robie to dokładnie tak jak w opisie na gentoo.org.pl (link w pierwszym poscie)

 

Ten opis jest w kilku miejscach nieaktualny (chociażby łatka fbcondecor), warto sprawdzić dokumentację dostarczoną razem z softem. Ja tam korzystam z opisu Spocka - jest w /usr/share/doc/splashutils/quickstart), w jądrze widać wszystko jest, więc opis ten powinien być wystarczający i dla Ciebie.

Poza tym sprawdzaj czy nie masz literówek w ustawieniach, bo niepotrzebnie się tylko "naresetujesz" i poszarpiesz sobie nerwy.  :Wink: 

Aha, jeśli uda Ci się poprawnie ustawić tryb graficzny to nawet jeśli splash nie będzie działał, będziesz widział Tuksa przy bootowaniu.

----------

## dAdi82

Zrobiłem wszystko od zera, łącznie z kompilacją jajka i poszło. Z tym na rozdzielczości 1280x800 nie dział. 

Pozdro i dzięki za helpa.

----------

